
Oracle Pits GraalVM Against Google Go - ekoutanov
https://www.javaworld.com/article/3440103/oracle-pits-graalvm-against-google-go.html
======
Strum355
If it didnt have such awkward "support" for reflection and missing support for
key methods in Java, GraalVM would be much more likely to be adopted

